
Show HN: Group travel made easy – plan together, pay separately - ivyirwin
https://pack.spg.com/
======
ivyirwin
My travel startup is powering group planning and booking for pack.spg.com. Our
collaborative technology lets multiple people plan a trip together – invite
cotravelers, share feedback, create individual and group itineraries, and even
split the cost of hotel reservations.

View a sample trip at: [https://pack.spg.com/trips/dawn-
dream-d04a/invite/e70d9af2a8...](https://pack.spg.com/trips/dawn-
dream-d04a/invite/e70d9af2a85a4496bfa4dc94f036fdef/)

